
SQL Performance Explained, the tuning book for developers, is free today - MarkusWinand
https://sql-performance-explained.com/
======
brudgers
I found _Use the Index, Luke_ interesting, but I don't know much SQL. I wonder
how this book compares.

[https://use-the-index-luke.com/](https://use-the-index-luke.com/)

~~~
guu
I believe it’s the same content in book form.

~~~
DannyB2
If it is the same content, then the advantage is that you don't have to give
an email address in order to get it for 'free'.

~~~
_bear
I can read it off-line whilst I'm travelling on the subway/ underground / tube

------
mgaffney
I haven't read the book but it has 5 stars with 19 reviews on Amazon.
[https://www.amazon.com/Performance-Explained-Everything-
Deve...](https://www.amazon.com/Performance-Explained-Everything-Developers-
about/dp/3950307826)

------
ThePadawan
I sort of have a beef with the usage of "SQL performance". I know what people
mean, but it still irks me.

SQL is a declarative query language. It describes the meaning of your query.

The execution of the query has performance implications based on the actual
RDBMS and the semantics of the query, but you can't improve the performance of
your query without altering its meaning, only the performance of its
execution.

It's like when people describe the performance of Python when they mean the
performance of the CPython runtime.

~~~
teh_klev
Pro-DBA here. Not sure why you're being downvoted. I know what you're getting
at. Different vendor SQL engines and query optimisers behave differently.
There's isn't really a silver bullet for all database engines past the simple
and obvious stuff like making sure columns you query most have indexes. Once
you've exhausted these tuning options you really need to know your specific
database engine's internals.

------
biehl
Thanks

------
jmkni
Thanks!

------
otabdeveloper4
> SQL Performance

No such thing.

